# Not happy with Baby Biorb, any advice?



## pdxKris (May 29, 2009)

Hey all,

My wife and I are completely new to fish, but recently decided to get a Betta. We looked at all of the pamphlets at the LFS, and did a little internet research here and there (but not enough!). After a couple of days we thought we knew enough and went and got a male Betta, a baby Biorb (4g), and some necessities (water testers, food, a plant, etc). As usual, no mention from the LFS about the nitrogen cycle, or much else for that matter! 

So, it’s been a couple of days and our little guy seems real happy so far, but I’m not sure we made a good decision on the tank. It comes with large ceramic rocks that line the bottom and are apparently part of the filtration system. The directions state that the good bacteria live on those rocks, so you’re not supposed to remove them or use any other type of substrate. 

Here are some of my issues w/ the Baby Biorb:
1) The opening is relatively small (a little larger than a closed fist), so I suspect it’s going to be a chore if we ever need to do a deep clean. It also makes it challenging to get a scoop in there to get out uneaten food. We also would like 1 or 2 ADF’s in the future, and I’ve heard sometimes you have to be able to get the food directly to them…. I’m not sure that’s going to be possible with such a small opening.

2) Since all wires have to go in through hole in the middle of the top, cords for the thermometer and heater dangle from the center of the bowl (not pictured, we added the thermometer after we took the pic). We haven’t picked up a heater yet, but I suspect I’m going to have a challenge finding one that fits/sits nicely in a round bowl.

3) Because of the curved surface, it really distorts the view. Sometimes (like in the picture below), he looks 3-4” long when in reality he’s only about 1.25”, other times, you can’t even see him because of how the light bends. I’d prefer to be able to see everything in the tank at one time, rather than moving side to side to see him when he goes into “blind spots”.

4) I’ve read that the supplied rocks have been known to be too sharp for Bettas, but we haven’t seen a problem yet in our 2 days with it. I’d prefer to use the small aquarium rocks that many other people seem to use. I suspect with the included rocks we wouldn’t be able to get ghost shrimp or other bottom dwellers either (instead of the ADFs)?

5) With the small opening, and the pillar in the center, I think it'll be hard to get any reasonably sized container in there to remove old water during cleaning.

6) It makes surface bubbles constantly, and they always push from the center to the edge then break. I suspect if he were try to make a bubble nest, all of his bubbles would pop?​So.. My wife absolutely loves the look of the Baby Biorb, but I’m not sure it’s worth the hassle. Does anybody else have one that can weigh in on the above? If I get my way it’s going back to the store and a nice 6-12 gallon rectangle tank will replace it, but I think I have a fight on my hands ;-)

Wow.. sorry for the huge first post, sometimes my fingers don't know when to quit :lol:


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Well as for the rocks, the benificial can grow on most if not all substrate, the stuff you were supplied with might be better in some way but it certainly would not hurt getting something you prefer.

As for your questions:
1) You shouldnt have to do too deep of a clean but if you find the need you could just drain the tank and swish some water around it, or you could ghetto a cleaning device by like wrapping a towel around a rod and scrubbing with it. As fod feeding the ADF's they make some nice long tweezer-like feeding tongs used to feed reptiles, they should work.
2) That might be an issue, I think they make some "heater mats" that you can stick under it or to the side of the bowl. I heard they dont work too good but Im sure its better than nothing.
3) I know what you mean, I had a 1g bowl and it was basicallly all a blind spot.
4) Some rocks are too sharp for bettas but most are fine, I would be more worried about the "other bottom dwellers" though, the most common are cory cats and such and they could get their bellies cut, but like I said you could switch your substrate if needed.
5) Most pet stores carry rather small gravel vacs that Im sure could fit in the opening and suck out all the water, they are only about $7 too.
6) Yes, anything that disturbes the surface will destory the bubblenest, but it is not essential for him to blow the nest unless hes being bred. He will be just as happy and healthy if he blows it and it pops as if it stayed.


Nice betta by the way, quite a cutey.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The only problem I see is the water changing, so how would you fit a gravel vacuume in there?

As for the bubble nests, they are constructed of sticky cement like spit from Mr.Betta. I've seen males build nests next to power filters so it might not be a problem.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If it were me, I'd get a different kind of container for the fish.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

dmhalfmoon said:


> The only problem I see is the water changing, so how would you fit a gravel vacuume in there?
> 
> As for the bubble nests, they are constructed of sticky cement like spit from Mr.Betta. I've seen males build nests next to power filters so it might not be a problem.


This is true, one of my males nests survived a 100% water change by sticking to the wall. It even got caught in the downflow when pouring the new water and still managed to float up to the top.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm pretty sure some shrimp or otos would work fine with the supplied rocks. 

Nothing sounds like it's really that bad, just a matter of whether or not you want to deal with the inconvenience. 

A 4 gallon is just small enough that oyu could handle partial water changes with a turkey baster if you can't find a gravel vac that will work (but it will take longer and be kind of annoying. Still, i usually use one with my 5 gallon)

And as far as replacing the substrate goes, I'm sure you can. It looks like an undergravel filter? Just don't get anything too fine. 
But telling you that you can't replace it is probably just some marketing scheme. Any reasonably sized gravel or rocks will work fine in that, I think. 

I don't know about the heater. Other people on the forum have used heaters in bowl shaped tanks, so somebody should be able to help you out on that front. 

Good luck! It is SUCH a stylish tank. I might get one later (though now maybe I'll opt for a larger one after reading all your cons...) It does sound really annoying though.
Maybe make the wife do all the maintenance unless she lets you replace it? Haha.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

onekatietwo said:


> Maybe make the wife do all the maintenance unless she lets you replace it? Haha.


I agree! lol


----------



## pdxKris (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for all of the information so far, it really helps to get more opinions some times.

After much debate I think we're going to upgrade to this (Eclipse 12): http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752388

I'm still doing a bit of research on it this evening, so if there's a good reason to avoid that tank (or specific cons I should weigh while considering it), please let me know! She was pretty dead set against average rectangle tanks with seams, and I was really shooting for a 10g+ tank, and this seems to be the best compromise I could find. At first glance it also seems to get great reviews as well.

Regarding substrate, are there any advantages over the various types (specifically rocks vs sand)? What about if we wanted to add something like corydoras in the future?





onekatietwo said:


> Maybe make the wife do all the maintenance unless she lets you replace it? Haha.


Funny you mention that, I think that was what sealed the deal ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If you want to add corydoras in the future,you should go with a sand substrate. Sand is best for them so they won't hurt their barbels.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Sounds like your alternative will work much better. I can understand not wanting a typical rectangular tank, but sometimes they just work better! 
You can always fancy up the tank so it's not so ordinary. 
Oh, and your little guy is a beauty!


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes that is a nice alternative tank, but I think $130 for it is a bit much. You could get a 10g for $10 and a hood with lamp made by the same company for $30, and then the filter cost maybe $20. That saves you about $70 so you have enough to by MORE BETTAS !!!! :welldone::blueyay::welldone::blueyay:
Of course I have always been one for taking the cheap way out.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with trying to save a little money.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

There are always cheap alternative, but it seems like they would like something more appealing to the eye. 
I can't wait to see what you decide on. Post pics when it is all set up!


----------



## pdxKris (May 29, 2009)

IonBaller07 said:


> Yes that is a nice alternative tank, but I think $130 for it is a bit much. You could get a 10g for $10 and a hood with lamp made by the same company for $30, and then the filter cost maybe $20. That saves you about $70 so you have enough to by MORE BETTAS !!!! :welldone::blueyay::welldone::blueyay:
> Of course I have always been one for taking the cheap way out.


I agree completely, but I know better than to argue about kitchen decor with my wife ;-). Luckily we found it on sale for $90 locally, and the heater was on sale too!

He seems much happier in the new tank, and I'm sure having the heater has quite a bit to do with that (it was ~73 in the old tank).

Here's what we ended up with:


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice, I like what you ended up with! I don't care for the look of Bio Orbs at all, but that's just me.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tank!


----------



## ZanZan (May 18, 2009)

I love my Eclipse Hex 5. The filter is SO quiet and relaxing, and it doesn't generate a strong current, so little betta can relax.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Very nice setup, I love the natural look, and for $90 that is a great deal. Is he in there I cant see him


----------



## pdxKris (May 29, 2009)

IonBaller07 said:


> Very nice setup, I love the natural look, and for $90 that is a great deal. Is he in there I cant see him


Thanks!

Yea, he's in there, just camera shy! If you look reallllllly carefully you can see a little bit of red from his tail hanging down just above the top of the heater.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Oh I think that looks great!


----------



## sharon (Aug 16, 2009)

*biorb*

you can put nice rounded pebbles on top of the ceramic media,doesent affect the media, use a turkey baster to clean the bottom, turn the lid so the wires are at the back and camouflage with tall plants,reduce the flow with a clamp if you wish, and you can get a thermostatically controlled heater from Hydro,cant do much about the incredible hulk affect of the rounded tank though, nice fishy


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Great tank! I'm sure he loves it.


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

Mr. Fish is probably very happy with all that room! If the tnk looked strange from the outside it probably freeked out Mr. Fish some.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice new tank! i like that one much more then that bio orb junk, thing just doenst look attractive to me, and plus im sure it would be weird to clean, like u mentioned. Cute fish btw! I suggest getting a nice big plant though so he can hide!


----------



## sharon (Aug 16, 2009)

I am setting up a baby biorb, due to the space available I cant have a normal tank, and this seemed to tick the boxes, right size, filter, light, lid,etc, you can reduce the air flow if you wish with a simple clamp on the air line, i have put smooth rounded pebbles oer the ceramic media ( biorb say that it wont affect the function)they also make a gravel cleaner just for it but you can just use any airline tubing and a turkey baster,there is also a thermostatically controlled heater (I think by hydro), i have turned the lid to the back and threaded all wires through that and placed a large ,tall plant to the back of the tank to disguise it , there are disadvantages, being a woman ,my hands will go right in to clean if needed,I hope it will look nice and be a good home for him/her ,when he/she arrives, Im sorry some think its junk, it cost me a lot!!!!!( sorry I can see Iv posted this twice and probably in the wrong spot)


----------

